# Possible to connect SSD with two other HDDs?



## Aditya11 (Aug 10, 2016)

I have two internal HDDs: a 1TB and another 2TB. 
First HDD contains Win7 on C: as a primary OS and Win10 on D:. 
Second HDD is used for games, movies, music and stuff.
I would like to add an additional SDD and transfer both OS's onto it. Is it possible to connect it while keeping both HDDs?


----------



## D@rekills4 (Aug 11, 2016)

Aditya11 said:


> I have two internal HDDs: a 1TB and another 2TB.
> First HDD contains Win7 on C: as a primary OS and Win10 on D:.
> Second HDD is used for games, movies, music and stuff.
> I would like to add an additional SDD and transfer both OS's onto it. Is it possible to connect it while keeping both HDDs?




If your motherboard supports it, just connect all the hard disks, boot up Windows. And do the moving.

And it's not recommended to copy paste an installed version of Windows here and there.
I would suggest making a clean install in the new SSD or wherever you want it.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Aditya11 ,

It's very much possible to use one SSD and two hard drives on PC. *As D@rekills4 *has mentioned you can connect the drives and setup the boot order. 
So for OS installation as you want both the OS on SSD, make sure you have enough space and you can create two different partitions on the new drive for *both the OS's. 
Normally, a clean install is always preferable, in that case you might need to  reinstall the applications too. 
Hope it helps. Keep me posted.


----------



## Aditya11 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. 

Ideally I would like to go for a fresh install on SSD, it makes perfect sense. But there are a couple of problems, least of which is the fact that it will be utterly time-consuming to install both OSs, all the necessary programs on both and update Steam with game installation folders. However, my main concern is that I have upgraded Win10 from a genuine Win8 key..and now that Win10 free upgrade program has ended..I am unsure if the activation of Win10 will go smoothly. I am not saying it cannot be done, but mostly it will involve pinging MS call centre reps. So more headache..!! 

Comparatively, cloning of the OS seems easy and fast. And once that's done, I can simply format the C and D partitions on the old HDD, so there won't be a conflict of boot loader. But even without that, as *Lincon_WD* said above, I think the boot loader will be read from the first disk that's configured in the BIOS. 

On a related note, does anyone know how's the quality of Zotac SSD? 240 GB is available for as cheap as Rs 3200 @ Primeabgb as a bundle with Gtx 1060. But before buying that, I'd like to know what others think about Zotac..


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2016)

Zotac is fairly new in this segment. 
BTW, wonderful pricing.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 11, 2016)

Fresh install on SSD is recommended. Apparently,  I use a 850 EVO along with WD 1TB and Seagate 2TB. Same.  For laptop also I have two drives,  one SSD and one HDD. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------

